# rbp's breeding in a communal tank?



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

will mature RB's breed and pair up in a tank that has other pygos in it?

or is it just safer to have a RBP scoal?


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

yes! my reds have had resent spawns, with Caribe & Terns in the tank.

I removed 10 reds
and added 2 Caribe & 4 Terns.

didn't seem to affect the spawning reds


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

and.....the first.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> and.....the first.


LOL


----------

